# aulonocara turkis



## shmenge (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what group Turkis might have been hybridized from?
Are they closer to Jacobfreibergi or Stuartgranti or something else?
Just wondering if any of the experts out there can hazard an educated guess...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I suspect that it is a 3/4 or so peacock, and minor influence from Iceberg haps.


----------



## shmenge (Dec 7, 2009)

Which peacocks do you think they used?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Probably some stuartgranti type.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Fogelhund said:


> Probably some stuartgranti type.


 could also have been more than a single Peacock type used... but agreed, I see stuartgranti in there.

So, now that we've humored you, humor us... why are you curious about the likely parentage?


----------



## shmenge (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd never seen this before & was wondering what aulonocara mix could result in this color.
The color in some saulosi faces seemed similar but I hadn't considered any non-aulonocara.
Some of its finnage reminded _a little _of a red-cap Lethrinops.
Did Dr. Frankenstein find one with a rogue gene and breed it til it looked this way?
I appreciate any opinions you folks share on this subject.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*shmenge*
the reason I don't think that Turkis contains any really unorthodox mixes is a. I believe it came from Germany as opposed to elsewhere where anything goes, and b. I've never seen a single fry that I'd say showed some non-hap/peacock like characteristics. This is all wild speculation of course, but since you opened the door for it, I get to dabble where I would normally shaddup! :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

shmenge said:


> I'd never seen this before & was wondering what aulonocara mix could result in this color.
> The color in some saulosi faces seemed similar but I hadn't considered any non-aulonocara.
> Some of its finnage reminded _a little _of a red-cap Lethrinops.
> Did Dr. Frankenstein find one with a rogue gene and breed it til it looked this way?
> I appreciate any opinions you folks share on this subject.


Keeping in mind that the Turkis was first imported into North America in the early nineties, and Red Cap Lethrinops not an export out of Malawi until a few years ago.


----------



## shmenge (Dec 7, 2009)

interesting discussion...would turkis breed with all types of aulonocara or just their kind?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

shmenge said:


> interesting discussion...would turkis breed with all types of aulonocara or just their kind?


All types, just like any other Aulonocara type, or hybrid would.


----------

